# Der Dorsch, der LSFV Schleswig Holstein - Und die schämen sich nicht mal.....



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November

*Der Dorsch
Der Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein
Und die schämen sich noch nicht mal..​*
Wieder einmal hat der Geschäftsführer des Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein e.V. mit Hochdruck gearbeitet.  

Er wollte Berufsfischern helfen!!

Die aber selber sagten, sie wollten die Hilfe nicht!!

Statt sich um die ihm Arbeit gebenden, ihn bezahlenden organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer im LSFV-SH zu kümmern!!
Von denen ja nicht nur der Geschäftsführer und das Hautpamt, sondern auch der Verband als solcher finanziert wird!!!! 

Das alles wird dokumentiert im Tagesspiegel!! 
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/wirtscha...senkt-fangquote-fuer-den-dorsch/14668110.html

Nacheinander stehen da die Aussagen des Geschäftsführers Vollborn vom Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein und von Herrn Ubl, dem Pressesprecher des Deutschen Fischerei-Verbandes.



> „Es gab Überlegungen, einen Teil der Fangmenge, die Anglern zugewiesen ist, an die Berufsfischer, die davon ja ihren Lebensunterhalt bestreiten, abzugeben“, sagte *Robert Vollborn, Geschäftsführer* des Landessportfischerverbandes Schleswig-Holstein. *Man hätte sich also freiwillig verpflichtet, weniger Dorsch zu fangen*.





> *Claus Ubl, Sprecher des Deutschen Fischerei-Verbands* hingegen bezweifelt, dass Einschränkungen der Angelfischerei einen Effekt auf den Bestand haben werden. „Wir hätten eine Quotenkürzung von 20 Prozent für ausreichend gehalten. „Denn wir haben Anhaltspunkte dafür, zu glauben, dass der 2016er Jahrgang besser ausfallen wird als der 2015er“, sagte Ubl dem Tagesspiegel.




------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​*Mein Kommentar*


*WENN und NACHDEM der LSFV-SH und seine Haupt- und "Ehren"amtler ALLES geschafft hätten und zum Wohle der sie bezahlenden organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer des LSFV-SH gelöst und umgesetzt hätten, was es alles an Baustellen rund um Angeln und Angler gibt - DANN, aber erst DANN!! hätte der GF Vollborn überhaupt erst anfangen können oder dürfen, über eine nicht gewollte Hilfe des LSFV-SH für ihn nicht bezahlende Berufsfischer NACHZUDENKEN!!*
*Statt - sogar ohne vorher diese zu fragen - die ihn bezahlenden organisierten Angelfischer dazu zu verdonnern, "freiwillig" auf Dorschfänge zu verzichten ! 
Für die Berufsfischerei (kommt dazu vor allem der dänischen Fischerei zu Gute)!!*

> Von der Meerforellenschonzeit
> über die Ablehnung des Tourischeines und 
> die Angriffe auf Ex-Ministerpräsident Carstensen, weil der eine Jugend WM im Brandungsangeln unterstützte, 
> von der Ehrenmitgliedschaft der kompetenten Nichtanglerin der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, beim LSFV-SH, 
> von den zig Kündigungen und Rücknahmen von Kündigungen beim DAFV, 
> Westensee 
> und Satzungsänderung 
> und Beitragserhöhung 
> bis hin zu den Reisen von Vollborn nach Berlin mit Frau Dr. ins BMUB, wo der Politik OHNE JEDE ABPSPRACHE MIT ANDEREN BETEILIGTEN (Angelkutter, Tourismus, Fischerei etc.) Zugeständnisse gemacht wurden, 
> genauso wie Bohn, der andere Geschäftssführer des LSFV-SH, der gegenüber Habeck auf die Frage, wie man wegen der Dorsche den Berufsfischern helfen könne, auch gleich unabgesprochene Zugeständnisse machte 
> bis hin zur mehr als seltsamen "Umbenennung" eines alten Vereines des LSFV-SH mit dem GF Vollborn als Vorsitzenden in "Landesanglerverband Schleswig Holstein" reichte ja vorher schon diese Liste.
> Und - nicht zu vergessen, dieser LSFV-SH hat ja auch dem DAFV die Präsidentin beschert, die es schaffte, den DAFV innerhalb von 3 - 4 Jahren von mal knapp 900.000 auf bald unter 500.000 Zahler zu verkleinern.

Also all das hat der LSFV-SH sowohl seinen ja scheinbar dumpf und willenlos (fast) alles abnickenden Delegierten und Funktionären aufgedrückt (wer ausser dem KAV-Nordfriesland hat da überhaupt mal öffentlich nachgefragt?  wir berichteten), wie auch vor allem den diese Leute wählenden, alles bezahlenden organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern im LSFV-SH.

Die ja wie auch die normalen, anständigen Angler unter dieser "Arbeit" des Hauptamtes vom LSFV-SH leiden und dafür (wohl nicht nur finanziell) bluten müssen. 

Das aber alles ohne jede deutliche oder erkennbare Reaktion oder Rüge des "Ehren"amtes am Hauptamt.

Kein Wunder also, wenn auch hier der GF Vollborn wohl wie bei allen anderen genannten Punkten auch keinerlei Rüge oder Rausschmiss wegen verbandsschädigendem Verhalten  befürchten muss.

Denn, wer wie hier im Tagesspiegel beschrieben, als Geschäftsführer eines von organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern bezahlten Verbandes - dessen Angestellter und nicht Herrscher ja der GF Vollborn ein sollte - *ZUERST drüber nachdenkt, dass und wie man ja Berufsfischern helfen könne,* *BEVOR er an die denkt*, die er eigentlich zu vertreten hat, d*ie ihn bezahlenden im LSFV-SH organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer*, der arbeitet in meinen Augen eben *verbandsschädigend.*

Dass sich das im LSFV-SH dennoch so viele widerstandslos gefallen lassen, könnte am Honigmangel in der Ernährung bei Angehörigen des LSFV-SH liegen, hat man schon gehört.

Thomas Finkbeiner
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​Mehr Infos zu den oben angesprochenen Themen und rund um den LSFV-SH
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305733
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320713
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320653
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320505
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320316
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320028
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319519
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317978
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254906
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=306758
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=204797


----------



## Wegberger (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Dorsch, der LSFV Schleswig Holstein - Und die schämen sich nicht mal.....*

Hallo,

Herr Vollborn treten sie von allen ehren- und politischen Ämtern zurück.
Verräter an Ämtern benötigt kein Verband.

Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre, würden einem Barschel & Engholm einfallen. Herr Vollborn bitte jetzt kein Ehrenwort.


----------



## eike (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Dorsch, der LSFV Schleswig Holstein - Und die schämen sich nicht mal.....*

Dazu kann man nichts mehr sagen doch AUSTRETEN aus solchen Verbänden so schnell wie möglich!!!!!#q#q#q


----------



## Wegberger (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Dorsch, der LSFV Schleswig Holstein - Und die schämen sich nicht mal.....*

Hallo,



> Dazu kann man nichts mehr sagen doch AUSTRETEN aus solchen Verbänden so schnell wie möglich!!!!!


Warum sollte sich die Mitglieder eines Verbandes für einen kollegtiven Austritt einscheiden, wenn der GF und das Präsidium sich als stinkender Fischkopf erweisen ?

Einfacher wäre es solches Krebsgeschwür zu entfernen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Dorsch, der LSFV Schleswig Holstein - Und die schämen sich nicht mal.....*

Die dulden und wollen das doch so seit Jahren so, siehste doch auf jeder HV...


----------



## Wegberger (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Dorsch, der LSFV Schleswig Holstein - Und die schämen sich nicht mal.....*

Hallo,

klar .... aber auch hier könnte ein kollektives Erwachen mehr bewirken als einen GF lieb wäre.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Dorsch, der LSFV Schleswig Holstein - Und die schämen sich nicht mal.....*

zu wenig Honig, weisste doch.....


----------



## Wegberger (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Dorsch, der LSFV Schleswig Holstein - Und die schämen sich nicht mal.....*

Hallo,

aber es ist schon interessant, dass in dem Thread auf dem Landesforum ohne den Hönig-Demagogen- Einpeitscher-Beitrag fast inhaltliche Ratlosigkeit herrscht.

Da scheinen selbst die Hardcore-Sympathisanten ohne Führung ratlos.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Dorsch, der LSFV Schleswig Holstein - Und die schämen sich nicht mal.....*

wird schon noch kommen, sei beruhigt....


----------



## gründler (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Dorsch, der LSFV Schleswig Holstein - Und die schämen sich nicht mal.....*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Da scheinen selbst die Hardcore-Sympathisanten ohne Führung ratlos.




Mensch die sind alle auf der Ostsee Dorsche Abgreifen.......da bleibt keine Zeit für Foren und co.


----------



## Wegberger (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Dorsch, der LSFV Schleswig Holstein - Und die schämen sich nicht mal.....*

Hallo,



> Mensch die sind alle auf der Ostsee Dorsche Abgreifen.......da bleibt keine Zeit für Foren und co.


Dann sind die ja noch dümmer als die Baglimit-Regelung.

Haben jetzt mit 1650 Dorsche pro Jahr/pro Angler das Monopol für Angler auf Ostsee-Dorsch.

Fischer werden klein gehalten wegen Quote.
Auswärtige das Ostsee Angel vergrällt.

Aber auch jut mit 16.000 x 3t Dorsch = 48.000 Tonnen Dorsch erlaubte Entnahmemenge  wissen wir ja wer Schuld ist, wenn das Baglimit und der Bestand nicht besser wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Dorsch, der LSFV Schleswig Holstein - Und die schämen sich nicht mal.....*

Obwohl der Artikel im Tagesspiegel ja schon ein paar Tage alt und im Umlauf ist, hat den wohl noch keiner vom Forum des LSFV-SH gelesen  jedenfalls ist bei denen dazu nix zu lesen...

Oder sie haben nicht verstanden, was da stand - oder es ist ihnen tatsächlich schlicht wurscht, was ihr GF da treibt..

Zu lesen ist dazu jedenfalls nix bei denen im Forum oder eine Erklärung/Dementi auf der Seite des Verbandes dazu...

Vielsagend.........


----------



## Deep Down (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Dorsch, der LSFV Schleswig Holstein - Und die schämen sich nicht mal.....*

Wow, was ein Leistungsnachweis!

Und diese "freiwillige" Fangreduzierung werden wir niiiiie aber wirklich niiie nicht nimmer mehr wieder los!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2016)

Hier, in einem Artikel von gestern, steht nochmal drin, dass GF Vollborn vom LSFV-SH daran dachte, "einen Teil der Fangmenge, die Anglern zugewiesen sei, an die Berufsfischer, die davon ja ihren Lebensunterhalt bestreiten, abzugeben"....
http://maxfuninformationen.com/2016...efischer-durfen-2017-deutlich-weniger-dorsch/

Der Mann ist im falschen Verband und sollte zu dänischen Berufsfischern wechseln, die am meisten profitieren vom Verzicht deutscher Angler..

Auf jeden Fall sind ihm scheinbar Berufsfischer wichtiger, an die er denkt, als Angelkutter, Bootsvermieter, Angelgerätehändler, Anglerpensionen etc., die auch davon ihren "Lebensunterhalt bestreiten" und in meinen Augen Anglern näher stehen als (dänische) Berufsfischer.......

Und keiner im LSFV-SH regt sich auf, keine Kritik, die lassen alles so laufen und unterstützen so mit "ihrem" GF die (dänischen) Fischer mit, statt Angler, Angeltourismus/gewerbe/Kutter etc....

Kann man so machen - muss man aber als anständiger Angler nicht...


----------



## Ørret (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Dorsch, der LSFV Schleswig Holstein - Und die schämen sich nicht mal.....*

Komisch finde ich , daß das  bei denen im Forum noch gar kein Thema ist  was der GF von sich gibt!
Denen scheint das komplett egal zu sein #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Dorsch, der LSFV Schleswig Holstein - Und die schämen sich nicht mal.....*

Hab mal von Honigmangel gehört..............


----------



## Ørret (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Dorsch, der LSFV Schleswig Holstein - Und die schämen sich nicht mal.....*

Muß schlimm sein so ganz ohne Honig zu leben


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Dorsch, der LSFV Schleswig Holstein - Und die schämen sich nicht mal.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier, in einem Artikel von gestern, steht nochmal drin, dass GF Vollborn vom LSFV-SH daran dachte, "einen Teil der Fangmenge, die Anglern zugewiesen sei, an die Berufsfischer, die davon ja ihren Lebensunterhalt bestreiten, abzugeben"....
> http://maxfuninformationen.com/2016...efischer-durfen-2017-deutlich-weniger-dorsch/



Ich bin ja kein Freund von denen, aber jetzt muss ich meine Interpretation dazu mal aufzeigen. Ja, Vollborn hat das demnach gesagt, aber nicht von wem die Überlegungen stammen! Ob von ihm, Dr. Bohn, Thünen, Frau Rodust oder Herrn Habeck bleibt offen.

Umso wichtiger wäre es in meinen Augen, dass der Verband endlich dazu Stellung bezieht! Denn wenn das ausbleibt, muss ich ehrlich eingestehen, geht meine Tendenz auch dahin, dass die Überlegungen - auch was man hier oben an der Küste so hört - tatsächlich vom Verband stammen....


----------



## Stoni-Killer (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Dorsch, der LSFV Schleswig Holstein - Und die schämen sich nicht mal.....*

Moin Thomas,

 ich frage mich in der Hinsicht, wer hat diesen GF der sich um die Geschäfte seiner Geschäftsstelle des Verbandes und deren Organisation zu kümmern hat, autorisiert sich im Namen der Angler in die Fischereipolitik einzumischen und Quoten anzubieten.  Das steht ihm nicht zu!!#d:r

 Greetz Stoni-K.


----------



## Ørret (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Dorsch, der LSFV Schleswig Holstein - Und die schämen sich nicht mal.....*

Moin,

War grade mal spaßeshalber auf der Facebookseite vom Landesverband.
Nicht ein kritischer Kommentar zu lesen....absoluter Honigmangel dort.
Da komme ich doch tatsächlich in die Versuchung mir endlich mal einen Account zuzulegen und denen ein bisschen Honig aufs Brot zu schmieren|evil:


----------



## Wegberger (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Dorsch, der LSFV Schleswig Holstein - Und die schämen sich nicht mal.....*

Hallo,



> Das aber alles ohne jede deutliche oder erkennbare Reaktion oder Rüge des "Ehren"amtes am Hauptamt.


Immer noch keine Reaktion zum Tatbestand "des Verrat`s am deutschen Anglers" ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Dorsch, der LSFV Schleswig Holstein - Und die schämen sich nicht mal.....*

wieso erwartest Du da was? Die Zahler da lassen sich doch alles gefallen, keiner fragt oder hakt nach - warum sollte da jemand vom LSFV reagieren?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Der Dorsch, der LSFV Schleswig Holstein - Und die schämen sich nicht mal.....*

Erste Kutter melden Stornierungen:
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Nachri...orsche-pro-Tag-Angelkutter-stehen-vor-dem-Aus


----------



## Ørret (16. November 2016)

*AW: Der Dorsch, der LSFV Schleswig Holstein - Und die schämen sich nicht mal.....*

Ich schlage grad eben die neue Fisch und Fang auf und wer fällt mir sofort auf Seite 9 ins Auge? Der Herr Finkbeiner....

Toller Kommentar von dir Thomas und auch die anderen Kommentare find ich gut. Das wird hoffentlich den ein oder anderen Angler der nicht im Anglerboard liest die Augen öffnen.
Wie dein Kommentar wohl dem Dr. Bohn gefällt?:q :q :q


Schönes Ding....:vik:


----------



## kati48268 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Der Dorsch, der LSFV Schleswig Holstein - Und die schämen sich nicht mal.....*

Jep #6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Der Dorsch, der LSFV Schleswig Holstein - Und die schämen sich nicht mal.....*

Ein Chefredakteuer wird Interviewt und veröffentlicht. Andere scheitern schon mit der Veröffentlichung von Leserbriefen...

Wirklich gut der Bericht und natürlich das Interview mit Thomas. Respekt! Danke.

Ich finde es auch so schön, dass das "Lügenboard" mittlerweile von angesehenen und führenden Fachmagazinen für Angler um ein Interview zu DEM Thema für Meeresangler befragt wird. Die sollten langsam kapieren, dass Thomas über ein Ansehen in unserer Branche verfügt und ein Netzwerk verfügt und Einfluss hat, dass seines gleichen sucht. 

Irgendwann werden die aufwachen und den Schulterschluss suchen müssen oder daran untergehen. Werden die weiterhin den Begriff "Lügenbaord" verwenden, machen die sich noch lächerlicher! Die haben noch immer nicht bekommen, wie in dieser Zeit so etwas funktioniert. Und wenn ich einen "Gegner" habe, muss ich mich hinterfragen, warum das so ist. Insbesondere wenn ich als Verbandler der einzige bin, der ein Medium als "Gegner" sieht und gar rechtliche Schritte überlegt, weil man sich unfair behandelt fühlt. Nein, der DAFV muss seine Haltung gegenüber dem Anglerboard zwingend und zeitnah überdenken. Eine Möglichkeit wäre ja zum Beispiel ein Kontakt über den neuen - und in diesem Zusammenhang noch nicht groß in Erscheinung getretenden - Geschäftsführer. Nur mal so vor mich hingedacht... Wird nicht passieren - das ist mir bewusst - aber da die hier mitlesen, kann man den ja mal versuchen, auf die Sprünge zu helfen. 

So wie ich den alten Schwaben kenne, würde er da auch kein Faß aufmachen. Seine Zusammenarbeit in Bezug auf Veröffentlichungen hat er ja mehrfach öffentlich angeboten!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Der Dorsch, der LSFV Schleswig Holstein - Und die schämen sich nicht mal.....*

ooch, lass die doch mal weiter machen im DAFV und im LSFV-SH.....

Irgendwer muss ja das Angeln kaputt kriegen, wenns PETA alleine nicht schafft...

Ich habe mit über die Anfrage der Kollegen von FuF gefreut, hatte leider sowohl zu wenig Zeit (unterwegs) wie zu wenig Platz (ein Elend, dass man auf Papier so begrenzt ist) um das alles richtig auszuarbeiten.

Aber die Kollegen von FuF haben das gut gemacht und aufgearbeitet, dafür meinen herzlichen Dank..


----------

